# If you could move to any country other than your own where would you go?



## anthroguy101 (Apr 11, 2010)

My choice is Canada.  It's such a nice country.  If the Republicans get what they want in 2012 and control all branches of government, then I will have one thing to say to America:

GOODBYE!


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know exactly where but it'd somewhere in Europe. Probably the UK since I don't speak any other European languages.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Canada too, any nation that has semi-legal weed, the Queen and Vancouver is clearly superior to every other country.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I don't know exactly where but it'd somewhere in Europe. Probably the UK since I don't speak any other European languages.



Do you speak Afrikaans? Because if you do you can understand Dutch.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I don't know exactly where but it'd somewhere in Europe. Probably the UK since I don't speak any other European languages.



Wales is perfect if you like green, sweeping hills and rainbow painted coastal towns.
ILU, Tenby.

Myself... Australia. Yeah. Near the sea, of course.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 11, 2010)

> Do you speak Afrikaans? Because if you do you can understand Dutch.



Not very fluently. I pretty much avoid it, and the only programmes I watch that are in Afrikaans (only partly) have English subtitles.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Ireland, I think. Seems to have the qualities I like about here, but lack much of what irritates me.


----------



## Kaz_Rahiz (Apr 11, 2010)

Ireland. *nods nods*


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

Ummm... Canada? No clue as to where I would move.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Ireland, I think. Seems to have the qualities I like about here, but lack much of what irritates me.



You mean _North Ireland_, right?

Otherwise, enjoy being the victim of violent hate crimes.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Ireland, I think. Seems to have the qualities I like about here, but lack much of what irritates me.



You might want to consider Britain, so many of your lot are here that you'll feel at home and we have fewer Nazi sympathisers than the Republic of Ireland


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

Vancouver, BC, Canada would definitely be my choice. I should be graduated by 2012, so if OP's doomsday scenario does indeed happen I'd be willing to pack up at a moment's notice. :3 Plus, I think CrispSkittlez and EdieFantabulous live there, so more incentive, know what I mean? *wink, nudge*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Vancouver, BC, Canada would definitely be my choice. I should be graduated by 2012, so if OP's doomsday scenario does indeed happen I'd be willing to pack up at a moment's notice. :3 Plus, I think CrispSkittlez and EdieFantabulous live there, so more incentive, know what I mean? *wink, nudge*



I want to live in Vancouver too, maybe we could all rent a house together.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I want to live in Vancouver too, maybe we could all rent a house together.



Can I come?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm a citizen of Italy.
so
um
i guess italy, huh
If Sarah Palin wins the presidential election in 2012, I will give more than a passing thought to moving.

If I had a choice, I'd totally live in Berlin or some place where I can wear ass-less chaps to the corner store. 
My friend keeps trying to get me to sign on for this UK work program, since a lot of people in my program have been doing that.
but god, i really hate the british culture, and their politicians


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd move to Canada


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i really hate the british culture


God
damn.

It's pretty self-hating, but your general Sun reader will do nothing to change. D:



Jelly said:


> and their politicians



Even Mr. Cameron? :U


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Can I come?



Alright then.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 11, 2010)

canada eh


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i really hate the british culture



STFU you ignorant American.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 11, 2010)

I wouldn't leave my Quebec in ze canaduh, No other country interest me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> STFU you ignorant *Italian*-American.



Shark Tale tiem.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I wouldn't leave my Quebec in ze canaduh, No other country interest me.



I like French Canadians, you have more balls than the French in France.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I want to live in Vancouver too, maybe we could all rent a house together.



Are you sure you could handle living with a bunch of queers?  (I can't remember if you're straight or not)


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I like French Canadians, you have more balls than the French in France.



I guess that could be true.
If you're really stupid about social progress and all that really difficult stuff.
but yeah
not judging
Also, the French regularly bitch us out, and I think that's pretty ballsy. I mean, you guys mostly give us head in a 7-11 bathroom.

Tiny man from nancy boy country calls me ignorant, but is he smarter than largest cache of atomic bombs? Maybe he can outsmart being atomically pulverized.
i ask you
i beseeching you


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Are you sure you could handle living with a bunch of queers?  (I can't remember if you're straight or not)



I'm bisexual.


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

Vancouver is p cool, nice and close to Whistler and it has great food. It's just a cool city overall.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm bisexual.



I honestly just assumed gaymosexuality because you have a fox 'sona.
I'm sorry.

...


So where abouts in Britain do you live?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I honestly just assumed gaymosexuality because you have a fox 'sona.
> I'm sorry.
> 
> ...
> ...



I was born in Oldham and now live in Moston, North Manchester, about which there is absolutely nothing nice to say.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

I am quite patriotic but I will choose to go to the USA to fulfill my american dream.

Well, the american dreams works only for people with a proper education that gives brain(me), I just need to choose a path first. The sad thing, is that Israel needs these brains - but there isn't enough money from that.. Sorry Israel! Well the greedy americans won't pay me a lot more either.

I won't choose Canada because I'm used to HEAT and once a year a desert. Today there was haze. There will be snowstorms. I WOULDN'T SURVIVE THE COLD THERE ;w;

Still, there are some good jobs here. A bus rider for the electrical company of Israel got a paycheck of 50,000 NIS(50,000 : 3.7 = paycheck in dollars).

I wonder which path I will choose... oh well.. I have time.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm bisexual.



That's cool too, but I was kinda thinking in a setting like that you need at least one straight guy to make sure things don't get out of hand. A lesbian might work too.


----------



## torachi (Apr 11, 2010)

Germany or India.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

torachi said:


> Germany or India.



Das Deutsches vaterland is quite nice, but India? Half of the people there can't afford shoes because the government wastes all their money on their space programme.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I was born in Oldham and now live in Moston, North Manchester, about which there is absolutely nothing nice to say.



(I was born in Newham. Huh.)

You should come visit ConFuzzled in Manchester next month-- I'll high-five you and everything.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> (I was born in Newham. Huh.)
> 
> You should come visit ConFuzzled in Manchester next month-- I'll high-five you and everything.



I would, but I have to keep my furriness secret offline, because my mother doesn't like furries (Hell, she wouldn't even be able to cope with my bisexuality, she is VERY closed minded)


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2010)

NZ or Canada.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Vancouver, BC, Canada would definitely be my choice. I should be graduated by 2012, so if OP's doomsday scenario does indeed happen I'd be willing to pack up at a moment's notice. :3 Plus, I think CrispSkittlez and EdieFantabulous live there, so more incentive, know what I mean? *wink, nudge*


Indeed I do live fairly close to Vancouver.
I live in my hometown of Surrey, where such films as Hot Rod and Twilight were filmed.
and I'm extra incentive am I? ;3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I would, but I have to keep my furriness secret offline, because my mother doesn't like furries (Hell, she wouldn't even be able to cope with my bisexuality, she is VERY closed minded)



Aww. -pat-
Just pent up your shameful ways until you're old enough to put her in a home, then throw a bisexual yiff street party.
Yesss.

--- 
_
I said "Kids."
"If you could go anywhere in this great big world now.
Where'd you like to go'da?"
They said "Dad."
"We wanna see the biggest ball of twine in Minnesota!"
They picked the biggest ball of twine in Minnesota!_


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I honestly just assumed gaymosexuality because you have a fox 'sona.
> I'm sorry.



Harebelle... Everyone knows that foxes are bisexual because it means more sex. The woman can just get a strapon.



Harebelle said:


> You mean _North Ireland_, right?
> 
> Otherwise, enjoy being the victim of violent hate crimes.



I was baptised catholic, so :V

But that works too.

Or somewhere in northern britain, scotland maybe, because the south is full of chavs, from what I heard.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

WHY DOESN'T ANYBODY CHOOSE MY COUNTRY?

The ones that success in their studies will make great money here, the people are nice and everything. Also, about half of our goverment is filled with filthy greedy liars like in every other goverment.
ANYBODY THAT WANTS LECTURE ABOUT THE REAL HOLY LAND - HERE


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I would, but I have to keep my furriness secret offline, because my mother doesn't like furries (Hell, she wouldn't even be able to cope with my bisexuality, she is VERY closed minded)



I don't pretend to know where your teas and blood puddings be, but whenever I would take trips to AC I would take about 10 seconds to come up with an adequate and reasonable excuse as to where I was going.

"me and the guys are going camping for the weekend"
tough-y

I would live in Israel so I can explode.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Harebelle... Everyone knows that foxes are bisexual because it means more sex.



That's because vixens only want it three days a year.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> WHY DOESN'T ANYBODY CHOOSE MY COUNTRY?
> 
> The ones that success in their studies will make great money here, the people are nice and everything. Also, about half of our goverment is filled with filthy greedy liars like in every other goverment.
> ANYBODY THAT WANTS LECTURE ABOUT THE REAL HOLY LAND - HERE



Will Zohan be there signing autographs?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2010)

Who the hell in their right mind would move to Israel?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's because vixens only want it three days a year.



As I said, they can always get strapons. And who said it has to be a vixen? You're a fox :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Will Zohan be there signing autographs?



Zohan lives in the USA. The actual actor is american. Jewish but american. Or he moved from Israel to there. Though, there are a lot other people in here and the first and last time I heard the name Zohan was in that movie.

You could do fun stuff. Swipe hummus on a pita, enjoy italian restauratns, go to Bograshov street in Tel Aviv for cool youngster clothing styles for a good price.

There are great malls in here. 

Other than that there are many forests to check in saturdays to have some fun and breath fresh air. The temperature is quite nice in some days, but in spring and autumn it's just crazy.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd move to my own country.

Not this one, but my imaginary one. WHOOSH!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Zohan lives in the USA. The actual actor is american. Jewish but american. Or he moved from Israel to there. Though, there are a lot other people in here and the first and last time I heard the name Zohan was in that movie.
> 
> You could do fun stuff. Swipe hummus on a pita, enjoy italian restauratns, go to Bograshov street in Tel Aviv for cool youngster clothing styles for a good price.
> 
> ...



(This is the most adorable post you've made.)

I LIKE FORESTS. What kind of wildlife do you have, then?


----------



## Azbulldog (Apr 11, 2010)

Japan, maybe Germany.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Japan, maybe Germany.



I'm as weeaboo as the next furreh, but apparently the Japanese _do not_ accept outsiders for literally years, even if they're business partners.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm as weeaboo as the next furreh, but apparently the Japanese _do not_ accept outsiders for literally years, even if they're business partners.



Unless you take a Japanese name and renounce any citizenship in a foreign country, you can never be considered a Japanese citizen. There's something about marriage rites, I think, too.
But there are Chinese people that have lived in Japan for 20 years, worked, etc. But because they've never renounced their heritage they're not permitted Japanese citizenship.
They're intensely xenophobic, too.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Unless you take a Japanese name and renounce any citizenship in a foreign country, you can never be considered a Japanese citizen. There's something about marriage rites, I think, too.
> But there are Chinese people that have lived in Japan for 20 years, worked, etc. But because they've never renounced their heritage they're not permitted Japanese citizenship.



Yikes.
My love of tanuki and 60 foot tall robots will never be taken seriously. ;^;



Jelly said:


> They're intensely xenophobic, too.


The Chinese, too?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> (This is the most adorable post you've made.)
> 
> I LIKE FORESTS. What kind of wildlife do you have, then?



(Why is it the most adorable post I have made? Wel it's not importance. I feel happy somebody like Harebelle said it on me :] Thankies Harebelle)

FORESTS. THERE IS ONE NOT FAR FROM MY TOWN. A PARK DEDICATED ALL TO IT.

The wildlife.. we have many kinds of things. Foxes, wolves, hyenas, jackals and basically many canines. We have(More like had :[) tigers in the desert but they are in the last stage of danger. Feline is a bit less. The tigers in our desert are about the smallest tigers ever. We even have lutras(Otter?) and others.

List of mamals of Israel - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mammals_of_Israel

There are enough.
We had bears in the past, but due the british that rules the lands of Israel with their no - limit hunting the bears begone.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The Chinese, too?



It's a little hard to say, since the ethnically Japanese Japanese citizens tend to treat any one who is not Japanese as less of a person, but there's never been much of a study done on specific portions of the society (I couldn't tell you fur a furct). I think some of the Chinese are exceptions and do probably integrate into a society. But I can tell you that people that naturalize and are accepted into a culture that is rife with xenophobia, do tend get those norms established in them.

i knew a brit
he went to switzerland
and he was all "im sick of these foreigners," because the swiss are like that
and he tried to run as a government official on an anti-immigration ticket

of course it didn't work
but here's a shitty anecdote not specific to japan


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

I like the British health care system, but they seem to be cocking everything else up, so Canada, I guess.


----------



## Azbulldog (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm as weeaboo as the next furreh, but apparently the Japanese _do not_ accept outsiders for literally years, even if they're business partners.


I am not a weeaboo. Also I know many people who have visited Japan, along with my Japanese teacher, who is Japanese and from Japan, and they are all very friendly regardless.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 11, 2010)

Asutralia, actually moving there as soon as our house gets sold.
Hot weather and decriminalized marijuana, need I say more?

Sweden, sucks, really.
Cold as FUCK, Weed couldn't be more illegal and there are no summers..


Why do people wanna move to europe?
I'd much rather live in the US..


----------



## Ratte (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadia.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> It's a little hard to say, since the ethnically Japanese Japanese citizens tend to treat any one who is not Japanese as less of a person, but there's never been much of a study done on specific portions of the society (I couldn't tell you fur a furct). I think some of the Chinese are exceptions and do probably integrate into a society. But I can tell you that people that naturalize and are accepted into a culture that is rife with xenophobia, do tend get those norms established in them.
> 
> i knew a brit
> he went to switzerland
> ...


I wonder who will try to be Japanese..
If I would it would only be for the nature.

The technology has moved from Japan - now it's all even. USA, europe and Israel - the sources of tommorow. 

And still, nobody likes forgeiners.. my USA move in the subject wasn't that bad, but if I will come and walk in the USA with an Israeli flag I'd be hunted.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I am not a weeaboo. Also I know many people who have visited Japan, along with my Japanese teacher, who is Japanese and from Japan, and they are all very friendly regardless.



Polite =/= friendly. But even though they're polite to the border of ridiculeness, there's what Jelly said.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Asutralia, actually moving there as soon as our house gets sold.
> Hot weather and decriminalized marijuana, need I say more?
> 
> Sweden, sucks, really.
> ...



Trade :V


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> WHY DOESN'T ANYBODY CHOOSE MY COUNTRY?



Like Tycho said, who in their right mind would want to move to Israel - or anywhere else in the Middle East, for that matter? Too hot, too dry, and an over-abundance of violent bloodthirsty bigoted idiots (on _both_ sides). 
I don't even want to _visit_ the place, and the closest I ever want to get to it is eight kilometres _over_ it on the way to someplace else... "Holy Land", my arse.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> "Holy Land", my arse.



More like the 'hole-y land' with all that gunfire.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I am not a weeaboo.



Ho ho ho ho ho.



Lobar said:


> I like the British health care system, but they seem to be cocking everything else up, so Canada, I guess.



Wales' NHS is quite far behind the rest of Britain's. Every time I've been to our hospital's A&E, the waiting time is at least three hours.
Canada doesn't need health care because they have Wolverine. He'll take care of everything. 



Jelly said:


> It's a little hard to say, since the ethnically Japanese Japanese citizens tend to treat any one who is not Japanese as less of a person, but there's never been much of a study done on specific portions of the society (I couldn't tell you fur a furct). I think some of the Chinese are exceptions and do probably integrate into a society. But I can tell you that people that naturalize and are accepted into a culture that is rife with xenophobia, do tend get those norms established in them.
> 
> i knew a brit
> he went to switzerland
> ...



All these people you know.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The Chinese, too?



Yes. The Chinese too.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Wales' NHS is quite far behind the rest of Britain's. Every time I've been to our hospital's A&E, the waiting time is at least three hours.



why are you trying to dissuade me from coming to your country?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Like Tycho said, who in their right mind would want to move to Israel - or anywhere else in the Middle East, for that matter? Too hot, too dry, and an over-abundance of violent bloodthirsty bigoted idiots (on _both_ sides).
> I don't even want to _visit_ the place, and the closest I ever want to get to it is eight kilometres _over_ it on the way to someplace else... "Holy Land", my arse.



Obviously there is no real reason to move here until the very far furture. I love living here and my quality of living is superb, but it's true we have the biggest idiots here. We are not bloodthristy, but our idiots are very idiotic. The *********s on the otherside are also not the smartest. 

I don't really know what the heck holy land means, but I love this country and I think it's residents should protect it.



TashkentFox said:


> More like the 'hole-y land' with all that gunfire.



Actually there is almost no gunfire. If there are bad times with people attacking our relligious people praying at the western wall we will use non-harmful weaponary and riot shields. In the end only we get injured from it and they get arrested.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> All these people you know.



It's good to know people.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd move to Canada or UK. Unless Obama fixes this shit.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> why are you trying to dissuade me from coming to your country?



Nooo, come here!

Look at Tenby! YOU WANT THIS.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 11, 2010)

United States of America. Although their populace have not got a particularly pleasant reputation at the moment, I've been to various parts of the States five times in my life, where I would visit my uncle who used to live out there before returning to England. I have such beautiful memories of every holiday I ever took there, and I was always made to feel so welcome by the country and the locals. Very pleasant atmosphere. Shame the way the current British Government (aka: New Labour) has prioritized immigrants over the country's native people in just about every aspect of life has made me feel like a stranger on my own soil.



			
				8-bit said:
			
		

> I'd move to Canada or UK. Unless Obama fixes this shit.


Trust me mate - you do NOT want to come to the UK. We pay the highest prices for petrol in the whole of Europe, and also some of the world's highest taxes. Add to this that we have one of the world's highest rates of violent crime and a pathetic justice system, and you're digging your own grave the moment you set foot. It's very expensive to live here, since a lot of businesses take advantage of the worth of the Pound Sterling and manage to get away with inflating prices to far above what you Americans pay for your stuff.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Nooo, come here!
> 
> Look at Tenby! YOU WANT THIS.



That's the most faggoty town I've ever seen, and it's in Britain? We should be ashamed of ourselves.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Slingblade_47 said:


> United States of America. Although their populace have not got a particularly pleasant reputation at the moment, I've been to various parts of the States five times in my life, where I would visit my uncle who used to live out there before returning to England. I have such beautiful memories of every holiday I ever took there, and I was always made to feel so welcome by the country and the locals. Very pleasant atmosphere. Shame the way the current British Government (aka: New Labour) has prioritized immigrants over the country's native people in just about every aspect of life has made me feel like a stranger on my own soil.
> 
> 
> Trust me mate - you do NOT want to come to the UK. We pay the highest prices for petrol in the whole of Europe, and also some of the world's highest taxes. Add to this that we have one of the world's highest rates of violent crime and a pathetic justice system, and you're digging your own grave the moment you set foot.



America is even worse than Britain.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Every time I've been to our hospital's A&E, the waiting time is at least three hours.



Oh hey, that sounds familiar. Do you wait a couple months for simple procedures like gastroscopy too?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 11, 2010)

I would consider Mexico if the place weren't such a shit pile. Sweden would be nice I guess.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's the most faggoty town I've ever seen, and it's in Britain? We should be ashamed of ourselves.



All seaside towns in Wales are rainbow painted.
Aberporth is even prettier, but it's not really on the beach.

Faggoty is good, right...? :c


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> America is even worse than Britain.



^this


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 11, 2010)

eh, Canada probably, or maybe some non-retarded country in europe. But I'm too dumb to learn another language so maybe not.



szopaw said:


> Or somewhere in northern britain, scotland maybe, because the south is full of chavs, from what I heard.



I thought it was the other way around.



Harebelle said:


> Nooo, come here!
> 
> Look at Tenby! YOU WANT THIS.



I used to go on holiday there all the time when I was little. Wales is pretty cool.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:
			
		

> Faggoty is good, right...? :c


To a certain extent. It's when it all starts popping up everywhere, straight people are bullied and discriminated against, and false and oversensitive claims of 'homophobia' become common that it becomes too much.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> All seaside towns in Wales are rainbow painted.
> Aberporth is even prettier, but it's not really on the beach.



The Village (AKA: Portmeirion) isn't as bad as that multi-coloured eye-rape.



			
				Harebelle said:
			
		

> Faggoty is good, right...? :c



NO!


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

anyone that wants to move to U.S is crazy. :/

we have Fred Phelps. At least in Canada and UK he's banned.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's the most faggoty town I've ever seen.



Well, there's 
no need to jump the gun.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:
			
		

> Or somewhere in northern britain, scotland maybe, because the south is full of chavs, from what I heard.


I know. I come across them regularly in my neck of the woods. But if you so much as shoot a brief glance to them, you stand a good chance of them beating you to death and getting away with it. Luckily I haven't had that problem yet.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> anyone that wants to move to U.S is crazy. :/
> 
> we have Fred Phelps. At least in Canada and UK he's banned.



He called the Queen a devil because Canada and Britain barred him from entry under threat of arrest.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Slingblade_47 said:


> To a certain extent. It's when it all starts popping up everywhere, straight people are bullied and discriminated against, and false and oversensitive claims of 'homophobia' become common that it becomes too much.



Painted houses don't bother straight people...

Also, on an unrelated subject, everyone should read A Painted House. Good book.

I wonder how gays feel about "fag" being a term of endearment on 4Chan, and casual insult everywhere else.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Well, there's
> no need to jump the gun.



Why is the mountain kingdom of Bhutan so obsessed with the penis?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Well, there's
> no need to jump the gun.



What the hell, Bhutan.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 11, 2010)

Super-America. Barring that, I'm staying here. Maybe move to a "better spot" or a different environment just to mix things up, but I don't think I could tolerate the cultures of other countries for years at a time. Whatever works for them, sure, but I think it would drive me mad. 

I mean, I don't _know_ it would and this is just a guess on my part. The longest I have ever been outside the US was for 20 days (and it was pleasant, actually) so I don't have any real experience with other countries, but that is the feeling I get.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the hell, Bhutan.



Did you see the painting of the national dragon rubbing itself against a cock?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought it was the other way around.



It is. Northen England is filth and they know it. 
Entire cities are council estates. xc


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Did you see the painting of the national dragon rubbing itself against a cock?



Yeah.

And stylized cumshots abound.

Was the ruler of Bhutan some kind of cock-worshipper?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Slingblade_47 said:


> I know. I come across them regularly in my neck of the woods. But if you so much as shoot a brief glance to them, you stand a good chance of them beating you to death and getting away with it. Luckily I haven't had that problem yet.



We have blokes like that too. And there's more and more teenagers like that, thanks to the wonderful influence of american culture.



Harebelle said:


> It is. Northen England is filth and they know it.
> Entire cities are council estates. xc



But isn't london the worst?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 11, 2010)

England.  TANK MUSEUM  \o/


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And stylized cumshots abound.
> 
> Was the ruler of Bhutan some kind of cock-worshipper?



I have no idea and I don't think I want to know.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> anyone that wants to move to U.S is crazy. :/



I want to.
And I will.

Now with my american citizinship mc extra krispy.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I have no idea and I don't think I want to know.



I have seen phallic imagery of many sorts from many places, but never like that.  I mean, DAMN, someone loves themselves some dongs there.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It is. Northen England is filth and they know it.
> Entire cities are council estates. xc



Yeah that's what I thought.



szopaw said:


> But isn't london the worst?



There are no british people in London, so it doesn't really count.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

Fun fact: did you know under the last Bhutanese king, the economic system of Bhutan was based on Gross National Happiness as opposed to Gross National Product?
Its true, the king made decisions that went against the maximization of wealth, if his citizens decided it made them happier.

I'd move to Bhutan, but now that their borders are open, cultural erosion is incredible.
So, why are you guys so bothered by dicks.
I personally think they make a wonderful wall accent.
I'd get the dragon one tatt'd on my left bicep.

oh
is
this a size thing?
its okay
i wont tell
no judgy


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Did you see the painting of the national dragon rubbing itself against a cock?




Yeah. fuckin furries *faceplam*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But isn't london the worst?



London is a pretty cool guy. Eh horrible Underground and doesn't afraid of terrorist attacks.

The rough areas are okay... if you're coloured. Like Leyton. People jump out of shops trying to sell me pirate DVDs and calling me "sister". It's great.
The posh areas are really nice to visit, but they're all Audis and Mercs and old fashioned lamp posts-- it's like another country.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> There are no british people in London, so it doesn't really count.



That's not what matters, it's the comfort of living.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Fun fact: did you know under the last Bhutanese king, the economic system of Bhutan was based on Gross National Happiness as opposed to Gross Domestic Product?
> Its true, the king made decisions that went against the maximization of wealth, if his citizens decided it made them happier.



Boy, those must be some... happy people.



Jelly said:


> I'd move to Bhutan, but now that their borders are open, cultural erosion is incredible.
> So, why are you guys so bothered by dicks.
> I personally think they make a wonderful wall accent.
> I'd get the dragon one tatt'd on my left bicep.



It's just that they're out in the open all over the place and they're huge.  That's just... strange.  It's not exactly something I would use to decorate with.



Jelly said:


> oh
> is
> this a size thing?
> its okay
> ...



You try measuring up against a 5 foot tall ding-a-ling painted on the side of a bar.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The rough areas are okay... if you're coloured. Like Leyton. People jump out of shops trying to sell me pirate DVDs and calling me "sister". It's great.



Wat?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

I think I'd like to live on the Eastern coast of Africa.
Somewhere where there's absolutely no Coke products and no America.
I think that would be nice.

or maybe i could just live in a cave in the saharan desert
and when people stumble over me
i could be like "EHEHEHE YOU FOUND ME!"
and then i would spray scorpions out of my robe at them

I've always had a soft-spot for Southeast Asia, but the politics suck right now.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I think I'd like to live on the Eastern coast of Africa.
> Somewhere where there's absolutely no Coke products and no America.
> I think that would be nice.



Somalia?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Somalia?



Somalian pirates we!



Jelly said:


> and then i would spray scorpions out of my robe at them.



...



szopaw said:


> Wat?



Yes.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I think I'd like to live on the Eastern coast of Africa.
> Somewhere where there's absolutely no Coke products and no America.
> I think that would be nice.
> 
> ...



lawl



szopaw said:


> Somalia?



Proof that modern  pirates suck

A real pirate shows force. These guys are more like ninjas


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Somalia?



Somalia doesn't have any western decadence, no electricity, no running water, no gas, no drains, no laws, no government and no limits on what weapons you can own.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Somalia?



Yeah, sure.
and if i get my head cut off
whatever
just god, please don't let it be where there are coke products

I usually think Mozambique, though.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Yeah, sure.
> and if i get my head cut off
> whatever
> just god, please don't let it be where there are coke products
> ...



The soda brand or the narcotic?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Yeah, sure.
> and if i get my head cut off
> whatever



You can always become one of the pirates. I mean, holy shit, a real pirate.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ...



Look, its just a fantasy I have, I don't really need your judgmental shit right now. I don't get up your ass about videogame characters or whatever it is you talk about.
Okay?
Sheesh!

And the soft drink, not the drug.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Somalia doesn't have any western decadence, no electricity, no running water, no gas, no drains, no laws, no government and no limits on what weapons you can own.



It's as wonderful as it sounds.

I've heard (I'm not looking it up, though :U) that the pirates haven't intentionally murdered a hostage yet.
That's pretty cool.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> lThese guys are more like ninjas



Robot nijnja pirate monkeys.

Only without robots.


BTW, Harebelle, you didn't aswer - do you wait for simple procedures like gastroscopy ect. a couple months too, with your NHS?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Look, its just a fantasy I have, I don't really need your judgmental shit right now. I don't get up your ass about videogame characters or whatever it is you talk about.
> Okay?
> Sheesh!
> 
> And the soft drink, not the drug.



Why? Wouldn't you like to buy the world a Coke? 



Harebelle said:


> It's as wonderful as it sounds.
> 
> I've heard (I'm not looking it up, though :U) that the pirates haven't intentionally murdered a hostage yet.
> That's pretty cool.



Only because they get less money


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> BTW, Harebelle, you didn't aswer - do you wait for simple procedures like gastroscopy ect. a couple months too, with your NHS?



Oh, sorry.

I haven't had one, so...
Some old people complain a lot about how long treatment takes, but my family (including grandparents) get procedures pretty fast. My grandad had an ulcer and had weeks of treatment immediately so he didn't die.
And my braces were awesome.

@ Jelleh: shuddup. U:<


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 11, 2010)

So, OP, what will happen if the evil replikans take over?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 11, 2010)

If I had to move from my occupied Nation, I would move to Israel or Lebanon. Or Finland.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 11, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Or Finland.



God dammit Fish.

Five pages of posts where you could have stolen my pick and I would have never known.

But you had to post right before me.

I'd move to Turku, Finland.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I'd move to Turku, Finland.



You can't.
Jesusfish has dibs on it.

EDIT: Iceland is goddamn amazing.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You can't.
> Jesusfish has dibs on it.



Yeah, I know. He's a bitch.

Fine, I'll move to Sweden. It's like a podunk Finland.

But I won't have any friends named Teemu ;_;


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, sorry.
> 
> I haven't had one, so...
> Some old people complain a lot about how long treatment takes, but my family (including grandparents) get procedures pretty fast. My grandad had an ulcer and had weeks of treatment immediately so he didn't die.
> And my braces were awesome.



Ah, so it's a tad better.



Harebelle said:


> EDIT: Iceland is goddamn amazing.



Isn't it still in an astronomical debt?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Iceland is goddamn amazing.



I was just going to say that.
I don't know why its so easy to forget some of these countries.
Until JF mentioned Finland I had completely forgotten about the Nordic countries.

also, ive always had a softspot for greenland's anthem
    Nunarput, utoqqarsuanngoravit niaqqut ulissimavoq qiinik.
    Qitornatit kissumiaannarpatit tunillugit sineriavit piinik.

    Akullequtaasut merlertutut ilinni perortugut tamaani
    kalaallinik imminik taajumavugut niaqquit ataqqinartup saani.

    Atortillugillu tamaasa pisit ingerlaniarusuleqaagut
    nutarterlugillu noqitsigisatit siumut, siumut piumaqaagut.

    Inersimalersut ingerlanerat tungaalitsiterusuleqaarput,
    oqaatsit "aviisit" qanoq kingunerat atussasoq erinigileqaarput.

    Taqilluni naami atunngiveqaaq, kalaallit siumut makigitsi.
    Inuttut inuuneq pigiuminaqaaq, saperasi isumaqaleritsi.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I was just going to say that.
> I don't know why its so easy to forget some of these countries.
> Until JF mentioned Finland I had completely forgotten about the Nordic countries.
> 
> ...



Greenland isn't a country, it's a self-governing territory of Denmark, a bit like Bermuda or Guam.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Greenland isn't a country, it's a self-governing territory of Denmark, a bit like Bermuda or Guam.



I didn't say it was a country.
I was just commenting that I liked its anthem.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I didn't say it was a country.
> I was just commenting that I liked its anthem.



I know, I was just giving you a little bit of interesting info.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I know, I was just giving you a little bit of interesting info.



Well, thank you.
I'm interested and informated.

Maybe you tools in Britain aren't all bad.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Maybe you tools in Britain aren't all bad.



They're not. They're just british, and can't help it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> They're not. They're just british, and can't help it.



Compliment?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Compliment?



I had a French guy compliment me for not being racist, despite being American, once .
So, there are worse compliments out there.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

But I like my apple pies, and baseball, and fast cars and horribly obese... fuck it the only thing I like in that list is the pie, but... I'm comfortable here for the most part.

If I ever get drafted though you bet my ass I'll be moving to Canada... Ohhhh Caaaanada...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Ohhhh Caaaanada...



...Our home is on the natives land!


----------



## Stawks (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> ...Our home is on the natives land!



Hey, stop that.

We don't live on the reserves.

... not if we want to keep our cars, that is.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> ...Our home is on the natives land!



Aww. ><


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Hey, stop that.



I just think that joke is funny because the vast majority of Canadians are either of British or French descent and are obviously not natives.



			
				Stawks said:
			
		

> We don't live on the reserves.
> 
> ... not if we want to keep our cars, that is.



He he he he.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Compliment?



Yeah, sure :V


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow this thread moved fast.  





Harebelle said:


> Nooo, come here!
> 
> Look at Tenby! YOU WANT THIS.



That place is hideous. :?


----------



## Stawks (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I just think that joke is funny because the vast majority of Canadians are either of British or French descent and are obviously not natives.



Oh, whatever. The 'natives' came over from Russia, anyway, and they'd probably still have their land if they'd spent more time screwing livestock and living in their crap, developing diseases and immunities.

Really, the white man is the victim here.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 11, 2010)

Japan


----------



## Ohko (Apr 11, 2010)

Would always love to live in Finland. No idea why, I just always had an interest in that country.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm actually lazy as fuck content where I am and love Minnesota. I just want to live closer to a nice lake, some rivers, etc.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I just want to live closer to a nice lake, some rivers, etc.


  Typical otters. >:C


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Typical otters. >:C



*chucks an oyster at your head* >:I


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That place is hideous. :?



It actually looks pretty neat, so shut your whore mouth :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *chucks an oyster at your head* >:I



Ow! *sticks on spike* Where'd it go?


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd move anywhere just as long as I could move again. In fact I already do this. I don't like staying anywhere for more than three years.


----------



## Viva (Apr 11, 2010)

I would move to Utopia :V


----------



## Stawks (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey, what do you guys think of New Zealand.

I'd live there, but I'm attracted to sheep.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadia, however, it will lose its sovereignty after the formation of the North American Union. It's a shame, really.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 11, 2010)

Canada, if possible nextdoor to Irreverent, make me feel like home with all the guns in such close proximity with saftey being number one.


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

Germany or Japan most definitely


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 11, 2010)

To Germany or an island in the Gulf


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Wherever your Mom lives.


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 11, 2010)

i would absolutely move to Ireland! they have no snakes, unless they are bought and released.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 12, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Canada, if possible nextdoor to Irreverent, make me feel like home with all the guns in such close proximity with saftey being number one.



It all matters if they are pointed at the robber or your face.

Then the safety begones and you can say goodbye to Irreverent.


I wonder why so many people move to Canada.
They are used too much for cold themselves.
To me, Canada is a freezer. To me, my country is a bit warm but sometimes cool. Nothing special. To them, my country is a desert with too much heat.

It's sad.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It all matters if they are pointed at the robber or your face.
> 
> Then the safety begones and you can say goodbye to Irreverent.
> 
> ...



That's another reason to move to the red maple leaf, the summers here are unbearably hot... and I live in WA...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Kvasir said:


> i would absolutely move to Ireland! they have no snakes, unless they are bought and released.



True, they don't have any snakes of the reptilian variety, but they have many political snakes, and they enjoy erecting statues to Nazi collaborators.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 12, 2010)

TACOS


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> That's another reason to move to the red maple leaf, the summers here are unbearably hot... and I live in WA...



What is unbearly to you?

To me it's about 37-40 C degrees.

It's too unstable there, I prefer being here.
Or in a stable place.

Well, my friend is CANADIAN so I might take some information from him in the furture.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> TACOS



Fuck Yeah! \m/


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd go to canada. Don't judge me.
[if i ever snap and go on some weird killing spree the longest you can spend in jail is 35 years i think]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What is unbearly to you?
> 
> To me it's about 37-40 C degrees.



I don't know, I'm usually complaining about how hot it is, not looking at a thermometer...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> That's another reason to move to the red maple leaf, the summers here are unbearably hot... and I live in WA...



Oh come on, you wuss.  That was a freakishly hot summer for WA, the meteorologists said as much.  Go live in Southern California, north L.A. County or Kern County.  You'll see what HOT is.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh come on, you wuss.  That was a freakishly hot summer for WA, the meteorologists said as much.  Go live in Southern California, north L.A. County or Kern County.  You'll see what HOT is.


  I don't wanna...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

It would be either somewhere in the UK or maybe Japan, if i could learn to speak,read and write the language.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe Canada (Vancouver) or New Zealand.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Maybe Canada (Vancouver) or New Zealand.



Everyone wants to live in Vancouver, maybe we could all throw several thousand dollars together and buy a block of flats.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I don't know exactly where but it'd somewhere in Europe. Probably the UK since I don't speak any other European languages.



Many people in the rest of Europe also speak english.



I am not sure where I'd move to, France, America maybe Japan.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> True, they don't have any snakes of the reptilian variety, but they have many political snakes, and they enjoy *erecting statues to Nazi collaborators.*



 Oh, hi.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'd go to canada. Don't judge me.
> [if i ever snap and go on some weird killing spree the longest you can spend in jail is 35 years i think]



That is useful information.

Note this down, people.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm gonna go for Canada, BC. Somewhere near Vancouver but a bit more suburban.

It's probably not much different from where I am now, everything will just be bigger right?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> I'm gonna go for Canada, BC. Somewhere near Vancouver but a bit more suburban.
> 
> It's probably not much different from where I am now, everything will just be bigger right?



Canada is a bigger better version of Britain.


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Apr 12, 2010)

The UK, Canada, or Spain.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Canada is a bigger better version of Britain.



I'd like to go to university there, but to be honest what's the point of going through all that just for a nice location?



			
				Miles_T_Springfoot said:
			
		

> The UK, Canada, or Spain.


Why UK?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd move to palestine :V

Wait I'm trolling and that's no good.

Yaguys know any 20-35C degrees country with haze?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'd move to palestine :V
> 
> Wait I'm trolling and that's no good.
> 
> Yaguys know any 20-35C degrees country with haze?



Britain?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Britain?



Sure is Wales.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Britain?



But he should stay out of Birmingham and the terrorist parts of Belfast because they hate Jews.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Britain?



No haze.

Also I would never go to it.

It had the largest number of anti semetic occurs of 2009. About 314 without graffity and comments.

@TashkentFox - I have no power to qoute you because you have Borat in your signature. The anti - semetic doesn't really hurt me because I can easily hide it.
If somebody asks me for it, I'd respond - "It doesn't change any facts about the person, it worthless to ask. More likely to ask, what do you, Mr. Nazi sir, believe in." ...

Also I believe you don't know how a secular jew looks - define a secular jewburger.


----------



## Matt (Apr 12, 2010)

Canada. Add a poll.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No haze.



What do you mean by haze then? I though it was supposed to be mist and/or cloudy.



Harebelle said:


> Sure is Wales.



I appreciate how hard you're trying to get me there, but I have uni to finish :V


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 13, 2010)

A poll has now been added and anyone who wants to participate may add their response.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 13, 2010)

Still Vancouver. It isn't freezing like the rest of Canada, but you still get all the benefits. I'm pretty much a west coaster for life.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 13, 2010)

Toss up between Australia or Japan.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 13, 2010)

Wooo France. Watch some soccer and do non-cliche stuff there =P Maybe check out Bordeaux ^o^


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

I've seen videos of Toronto, and it looks like an excellent city. It's clean, it's not too far from my folks, and the weather there is the same as the weather in Northeast Ohio.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd live in anywhere I can get money from the goverment for nothing and shooting people is no prohibited.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 14, 2010)

Not exctaly sure, but somewhere in Eroupe. Would be nice to see a change.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Why is das Deutsches vaterland getting so many votes?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

I vote for an unchartered island with a mansion.

And a jet.

And a helicopter.

Some four-wheelers would be nice too.

And all of my fantasies come to life.

Yes, the bad parts too.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> What do you mean by haze then? I though it was supposed to be mist and/or cloudy.


Haze is not a word with a main translation as 'FOG' or 'MIST', haze is dust or sand particles in the air that cause the air to look yellow or light brown.
It hurts breathing system and eyes.
It makes heat and radiation become worser.

The perfect weather.

Actually not I prefer mist and cloudy weathers.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2010)

Russia all the way


----------



## Dass (Apr 14, 2010)

Aww, I'm the only one who likes GBR.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2010)

Dass said:


> Aww, I'm the only one who likes GBR.



Green/Blue/Red?  I like em too


----------



## Dass (Apr 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Green/Blue/Red?  I like em too



Yeah, it's like the best colour model there is. So much better than CMYK.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yeah, it's like the best colour model there is. So much better than CMYK.



I was talking bout Pokemon, but oh well


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 14, 2010)

America so i could get a gun.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Still Vancouver. It isn't freezing like the rest of Canada, but you still get all the benefits. I'm pretty much a *left* coaster for life.


I fixed that for you


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why is das Deutsches vaterland getting so many votes?



Nazi furs :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd go to Australia. I love exotic animals, and all the best are always in Australia.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'd go to Australia. I love exotic animals, and all the best are always in Australia.



But the weather's so hot over there ='/


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

A lotta people in the US are moving to canada.

I've visited it quite a few times, and it's really nice there.

They're actually not raping their beautiful wilderness (like what we do in the US).


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 14, 2010)

Switzerland.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 14, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> My choice is Canada.  It's such a nice country.



Oddly enough, all the cool kids here are moving to Sydney, Perth or Wellington NZ


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 15, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'd go to Australia. I love exotic animals, and all the best are always in Australia.



The only problem with all the exotic animals in Australia is that they're all trying to kill you.

_The above information is brought to you by the New Zealand Tourism Board _


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> The only problem with all the exotic animals in Australia is _*that they're all*_ trying to kill you.
> 
> _The above information is brought to you by the New Zealand Tourism Board _



lol im in australia and have had magpie's go for me :|
A funnel web spider also tried to sting me when I was 2 -.-


----------

